# Thanks Chris!



## technomancer (May 5, 2007)

As I sit and watch the site change before my eyes on a holiday meant for drinking, I realize what a dedicated soul Chris is to this place. I just wanted to take a few moments between plowing my wife and drinking like a viking while watching the Stanley Cup playoffs to say

Thankee-sai! You have truly remembered the face of your father.

Ok, enough DT references, thanks man!


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2007)

[action=Chris]plans to start drinking soon[/action]


----------



## playstopause (May 5, 2007)

Chris : our one and only...


----------



## Blexican (May 5, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (May 5, 2007)

^  E-rep misseur.


----------



## technomancer (May 5, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> ^  E-rep misseur.



Make it two


----------



## playstopause (May 5, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Make it two





Make it three.


----------



## Michael (May 5, 2007)

This site has remained true and one of the only non-generic forums around. It's such a unique place to be, and gets better and better everyday.


----------



## Blexican (May 5, 2007)

Mawdyson said:


> This site has remained true and one of the only non-generic forums around. It's such a unique place to be, and gets better and better everyday.



True that. It's the only online forum that's worth being in. Period.


----------



## Shawn (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Tombinator (May 6, 2007)

Mad props! Thanks Chris.


----------



## Leec (May 6, 2007)

Aye, thanks, hailz and awesomencement upon thee!


----------



## JPMDan (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the dedication Chris.


----------



## Azyiu (May 8, 2007)

Chris, you are the man!


----------

